

Guido van Rossum: This is my last tweet. - SafdarIqbal
https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/156773134228393984

======
jdwhit2
Maintaining and building strong relationships across three social networks is
a difficult task for time poor engineers.

How do tech personalities best handle the time split between Twitter, Google+
and Facebook accounts. Do they have a favourite account and copy posts to the
other two? Or are each fulfilling a role unique enough to warrant individual
attention.

Sometimes it seems the easiest way out is to shut down the least favourite
account and focus 100% on the remaining.

------
mark_l_watson
Does anyone know if this was the 'official' Twitter Android app? If so, that
is pretty bad.

~~~
SafdarIqbal
Judging by the replies to this tweet, it seems it was the official 'Twitter
for Android'.

------
dlitz
"See you on Google+"

Has Google rescinded its real-names policy on G+ yet?

